# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  การเอาชนะคดีขี้คร้าน phyto sc supine ง่ายๆ

## takoe208

ในโลกที่อะไรนั้นง่ายๆแสนคล่อง แค่ปลายนิ้วขยับ สะดวกว่องไว ทันใจ แค่สมองสั่งการ นั่งอยู่เฉย ๆ อยากกลับช่องก็เปลี่ยนได้ แค่ใช้รีโมต พัดลม ตู้เย็น แอร์ ประตูบ้าน สวิตช์ไฟ
เดี๋ยวนี้จะใช้ถึงอยู่ตรงไหนของมุมห้องก็สามารถใช้ได้ กรณีสบายที่เพิ่มพูนมากขึ้นในชีวิตประจำวัน หาใช่เราต้องแลกกับแค่ค่า เทคโนโลยีเพียงเท่านั้น หากแต่มนุษย์ก็ต้องสูญเสียพลังภายในตัว 
เป็นค่าความสะดวกสบายอีกด้วย ยิ่งสบายมาก ยิ่งสะดวกมาก ก็ยิ่งสะสมซึ่งความสันหลังยาวพอกพูนไว้ เป็นการแลกเปลี่ยนกับความแคล่วคล่องกระฉับกระเฉง
 และศักยภาพของร่างกายที่สามารถ ทำอะไรได้อีกตั้งมากหลาย เกลื่อนกลาด
แต่กลับโยนให้เป็นหน้าที่ของสิ่งอำนวยความสะดวกไปแทนเสียนี่กระไร หลายครั้งหลายคราที่ไอเดียบรรเจิดเพริดแพร้วโบยบินอยู่ในหัว แต่ก็ต้องยอมเสียโอกาสอันควร
นั้นไป แล้วจมจ่อมอยู่หน้าจอแก้วสี่เหลี่ยมที่เรียกว่าคอมพิวเตอร์หรือโทรทัศน์ เพราะเชื่อว่ามันคือสิ่งฆ่าเวลาที่ ออกแรงน้อยที่สุด และเพลิดเพลินได้มากที่สุด นึกขึ้นได้อีกที สังขาร
นี้ก็หมดพลังจะลุกขึ้นทำสิ่งแปลก ใหม่เสียแล้ว บางทีอาจถึงเวลาที่เราต้องลอบฆ่าความยืดยาด ความเปื่อย ในตัวให้ตายลงอย่างช้าๆ ให้ความมีชีวิตชีวาได้กลับคืนมาอีกครั้ง 
เริ่มต้นจากจุดเล็ก ๆประเดิมจากถามตัวเองก่อนว่าทำไมมันถึง ลำบากนักที่จะทำเรื่องนี้สักแค่ 15 นาทีแค่นั้นเอง phyto sc พบว่าตัวเองไม่สามารถทนทำสิ่งที่เคยทำได้ตรงเมื่อ ก่อนแล้ว ไม่ว่าจะเป็นงานบ้าน ซักผ้า รีดผ้า ถ้าคุณเริ่มถามตัวเอง 
แล้วก็บอกว่าโอเค มันไม่เห็นยาก คุณก็จะเบิกบานกับมันได้อย่างรวดเร็ว ไม่ว่าจะเป็นเรื่องอะไรก็ตาม ลองตั้งคำถามและข้อสังเกตกับตัวเองก่อน ท้าทายตัวเองเสียบ้าง 
ครั้งสุดท้ายที่คุณรู้สึกว่าได้ทำเรื่องที่ท้าทาย ตัวเองนั้นเมื่อไหร่ หากเนิ่นนานเสียจนจำไม่ได้ phyto sc ก็จงเริ่ม เถิดช้ากว่านี้อาจจะไม่มีวันนั้นก็ได้ หรือไม่ก็เสี่ยงหาสิ่ง ที่คุณคิดว่าคุณคงทำไม่ได้ แล้วลองฮึดทำ เพื่อเอาชนะ 
ตัวเองดูสักตั้ง เช่น หัดตื่นเช้าใส่บาตร ออกกำลังกาย ดำน้ำ หัดว่ายน้ำลดความอ้วน เริ่มต้นอ่านหนังสือเล่มหนา ฯลฯ ลองผิดทดลองถูกกับสิ่งต่าง ๆ เหล่านี้ แล้วมองระยะยาว คุณจะพบว่าคุณเองก็อาจจะทำสิ่งยาก ๆ ได้กับ เขาเหมือนกัน 
จรดเป็นบัญชี  
จดในสิ่งที่ต้องทำและเจตนารมณ์ในแต่ละวัน วันนี้ไปไหน พรุ่งนี้ทำอะไร ผู้เข้าใจแจ่มแจ้งบอกว่า หากเราทำตามกระบวนการของเราเองเพื่อให้ได้ตามเป้าหมาย ที่ตั้งไว้ phyto sc supine เราจะติดนิสัยทำตามลิสต์ที่เราเขียนขึ้นเอง โดยอัตโนมัติ 
ทั้งยังช่วยทำให้สิ่งต่าง ๆ ง่ายขึ้น จัดระบบระเบียบแบบแผนในชีวิตให้อยู่กับร่องกับรอย และจะรู้ว่ามีสิ่งอะไรในชีวิตที่คุณอยากทำตึมไม่รู้จบ 
 เป็นคนช่างอนุสัญญา แล้วก็ต้องทำตามให้ได้อย่างที่ปากพูด มิเช่นนั้นจะเสียคนได้ เมื่อคุณสัญญากับคนอื่นไว้ แล้วจงทำให้ได้ จะทำให้คุณเกิดแรงบันดาลใจ และมีแรงผลักดันให้คุณมีไอเดียบรรเจิด มีความมุ่งมั่น มีเรี่ยวแรงที่จะทำให้มันสำเร็จเสร็จสิ้นไม่มากก็น้อย 
เอาชนะความอืดอาดขั้นสูงphyto scให้ได้ 
ในเมื่อเราก้าวหน้ามาถึงขั้นนี้แล้ว ก็จงอย่ายอมแพ้ง่าย ๆ ต้องให้ถึงไหนถึงกัน เลิกนึกถึงความสะดวกสบายที่เคยคุ้น เพราะคุณกำลังจะปรับสภาพให้เข้ากับความแข็งแรงที่กระเตื้องขึ้นมาบ้างแล้ว 
และนึกถึงผลระยะยาวที่คุณจะเอามีชัยความขี้เกียจphyto sc supineในตัวเองได้ เช่น คุณจะทำอะไรได้เป็นชิ้นเป็นอัน ชีวิตมีเรื่องสุขสม สุขภาพดีขึ้น กระตือรือร้น ไอเดียปิ๊งปั๊งเจิดจรัส เหล่านี้เป็นต้น ให้รางวัลตัวเอง
ด้วยการพักผ่อนและทุเลาอะไรก็ได้ ที่แลดูไม่เกียจคร้านที่อาจนำพาเข้าสู่รูปแบบชีวิตเดิม ๆ ได้อีกระลอก ก็อุตส่าห์อึดและชนะตัวเองมาได้ขนาดนี้ คุณอาจจะมอบรางวัลแห่งความอึดด้วยการเปลี่ยนรูปแบบการออกกำลังกายจากความจำเจที่เข้าที่แล้วเรียบร้อย จนกลายเป็นว่าเราติดและต้องออกกำลังอยู่เสมอ ไม่งั้นลมเสีย มาเป็นอะไรที่ได้ออกกำลังไปด้วย แถมยังบันเทิงเริงใจอีกต่างหาก phyto sc หรือจะออกเดินทางท่องเที่ยว 
ให้รางวัลชีวิตก็จะทำให้คุณมีชีวิตชีวาและได้เร่งเร้าต่อมพลังในตัวเอง 
หน้าที่ยิ่งใหญ่ของวัยเรียนนอกจากการไปโรงเรียน เพื่อเก็บเกี่ยวความรู้และประสบการณ์จากห้องเรียนแล้ว ยังมีอีกหนึ่งเรื่องที่ควรทำเป็นอย่างยิ่งคือ เพิ่มพูนความรู้ด้วยการอ่านหนังสือ โดยเฉพาะในช่วงที่มีการสอบต่าง ๆ 
ไม่ว่าจะเป็นเก็บคะแนน หรือเลื่อนชั้น ทั้ง ๆ ที่ได้ข่าวดีว่าเป็นเรื่องสำคัญสำหรับการเรียน แต่หลายคนก็พ่ายแพ้ให้กับความขี้เกียจของตัวเอง ขี้เกียจอ่านหนังสือ ทบทวนบทเรียน เพราะไม่ว่าจะจับหนังสือครั้งแล้วครั้งเล่า ก็พาให้เบื่อหรือเผลอหลับไป
ดังนั้นในวันนี้ phytosc จึงขอนำวิธีสร้างแรงบันดาลใจ และวิธีเอาชนะความขี้เกียจ supine
นึกดูถึงภาพความสำเร็จ
การอ่านหนังสือเป็นแหล่งความรู้และจุดเปิดม่านของอนาคต หากความรู้ความเข้าใจความฝันที่หวังเอาไว้คงไม่วันเป็นจริงได้ ฉะนั้นเมื่อรู้สึกขี้เกียจคิดถึงภาพอนาคตกาลและความสำเร็จของตัวเองเอาไว้ 
แล้วจะมีกำลังใจในการอ่านหนังสือมากขึ้น อีกทั้งควรท่องเอาไว้ว่าสิ่งเหล่านี้สร้างขึ้นได้ด้วยสมองสองมือของเราเอง ไม่ใช่ได้มาจากความโชคดีแต่อย่างใด
คำนึงถึงคนรอบข้าง
ถ้าได้คะแนนหรือเกรดไม่ดี ไม่ใช่แค่ตัวเราที่เสียใจเท่านั้น คนรอบ ๆ ตัวโดยเฉพาะพ่อแม่ก็รู้สึกไม่ต่างกัน และอาจจะเศร้าใจมากกว่าด้วยซ้ำ ดังนั้นในวันที่ขี้เกียจ phyto sc supine ไม่อยากอ่านหนังสือควรคิดถึงรอยยิ้มและความสุขของพ่อแม่เอาไว้ 
หากไม่อยากให้พวกเขาต้องเสียใจเริ่มอ่านหนังสือตั้งแต่ตอนนี้เลยดีกว่า
ติวหนังสือกับเพื่อน ๆ
อ่านหนังสือคนเดียวคงรู้สึกเหงาไม่น้อย อีกทั้งยังอาจเผลอหลับได้ง่าย ๆ ดังนั้นใครที่รู้ว่าตัวเองมีสันดานแบบนี้ลองชวนเพื่อน ๆ มาติวหนังสือด้วยกันซะเลยดีกว่า เพื่อทำให้บรรยากาศในการอ่านหนังสือน่าสนใจ
และทำให้ตัวเองอยากอ่านหนังสือมากขึ้น โดยเฉพาะใน phyto sc ภายที่เห็นเพื่อน ๆ ก้มหน้าก้มตาอ่านกัน หลังจากที่อ่านได้ผลแล้ว ผลัดกันถามตอบจะช่วยให้จำได้แม่นยำขึ้น
ผ่อนคลายก่อนอ่านหนังสือ
สมองที่เหนื่อยล้าและร่างกายที่อ่อนเพลียมีส่วนทำให้รู้สึกสันหลังยาวได้เช่นกัน ฉะนั้นก่อนอ่านหนังสือสร้างแรงบันดาลใจให้กับตัวเองด้วยการทำตามใจตัวเองสักวัน อย่างเช่น phyto sc ออกไปช้อปปิ้ง  เที่ยวกับเพื่อน ทานข้าวกับครอบครัว 
ซื้อขนมหวานอร่อย ๆ มาทานสักชิ้นสองชิ้น เพื่อให้สมองและร่างกายได้พักผ่อนจากความตึงเครียดทั้งหลาย และเรียกศักดิ์สำหรับการอ่านหนังสือกลับคืนมา
แนวเอาชนะความขี้เกียจ ในการอ่านหนังสือ
อ่านเรื่องที่สนใจก่อน
		ตัวการหนึ่งที่ทำให้เกิดความขี้เกียจนั่นเป็นเพราะรู้สึกว่าสิ่งที่เรียนยากและคิดว่าตัวเองทำไม่ได้ ทั้งที่ในความเป็นแท้จริงหากตั้งใจเรียนไม่มีอะไรเกินความสามารถ ดังนั้นลองถามตัวเองก่อนว่าสนใจ 
และชอบเรื่องใดเป็นเลิศบ้าง phytoscแล้วเริ่มต้นการอ่านจากบทเรียนหรือวิชานั้น เพราะความชอบและความสนใจจะทำให้ทุกอย่างเปลี่ยนไปเป็นเรื่องง่ายและทำได้ดี ทั้งนี้เพื่อสร้างกำลังใจและแรงบันดาลใจให้กับตัวเองก่อนจะเปลี่ยนไปอ่านวิชาที่ไม่ถนัด
เขียนตารางเวลาอ่านหนังสือ
		ความขี้เกียจจะทำให้ผัดวันประกันพรุ่งและเลื่อนเวลาอ่านหนังสือไปเรื่อย ๆ ดังนั้นปรับเปลี่ยนวิธีเสียใหม่ โดยเขียนตารางเวลาสำหรับอ่านหนังสือในแต่ละวันอย่างน้อย  2 - 3 ชั่วโมง phyto sc พร้อมกับเวลาพักช่วงละ 5 - 10 นาที 
เพื่อบังคับตัวเองให้อ่านหนังสือเป็นนิสัย ช่วงแรก ๆ อาจจะต้องอดทนกันเล็กน้อย แต่หากข้ามเวลานี้ไปได้ความขี้เกียจคงไม่กลับมาแล้วล่ะ อีกทั้งยังเป็นการปลูกฝังนิสัยการอ่านหนังสือให้กับตัวเองด้วย
ตัดขาดจากโลกออนไลน์
		พวกเว็บไซต์โซเชียลเน็ตเวิร์กphyto sc อย่างเช่น เฟซบุ๊ก ทวิตเตอร์ รวมไปถึงอุปกรณ์เครื่องมือสื่อสารต่าง ๆ ทั้งโทรศัพท์มือถือ แล็ปท็อป หรือแท็บเล็ตควรลดเวลาในการเล่น หรือล้มเลิกไปเลย เพราะสิ่งเหล่านี้จะดึงความสนใจของเราไป 
และทำให้ขี้เกียจอ่านหนังสือมากขึ้น ฉะนั้นเก็บอุปกรณ์เหล่านี้เอาไว้ใช้ หลังจากที่ตัดผ่านพ้นช่วงสอบไปแล้วดีกว่า
ตามรอยไอดอล
		เหล่าไอดอลต่างไม่ว่าจะเป็นศิลปินในประเทศหรือต่างประเทศ หากย้อนกลับมากลับไปดูประวัติ phyto sc ของพวกเขาจะเห็นว่าที่มาไม่ธรรมดาจริง ๆ เพราะบางคนต้องสู้ชีวิตมาตั้งแต่เด็ก ส่วนบางคนจำเป็นต้องทำงานไปด้วยเรียนไปด้วย 
ซึ่งเหนื่อยกว่าคนทั่วไปแต่พวกเขาสามารถทำได้ ฉะนั้นหากโปรดปรานphyto sc
ใครรักใคร อย่ายึดแค่หน้าตาภายนอกอย่างเดียว เอาความขยันของพวกเขาเหล่านั้น มาสร้างแรงบันดาลใจให้กับตัวเองด้วยดีกว่า
เปลี่ยนหนังสือให้เป็นเพลง
		แค่เปิดเจอหนังสือไปเจอตัวหนังสือเรียงกันเป็นหน้า ๆ ยิ่งทำให้ความขี้เกียจphyto sc supineเพิ่มขึ้นเป็นเท่าตัว ฉะนั้นพลิกวิธีเป็นการจับใจความสำคัญของเนื้อหาแต่ละบท รวมเข้ากับทำนองจังหวะดนตรีที่ชอบ เท่านี้ได้เพลงเอาไว้ร้องเพลิน ๆ 
แก้อาการเบื่อกับความขี้เกียจได้แล้ว อีกทั้งยังช่วยให้จำได้ดีกว่าการท่องจำแบบธรรมดาเยอะเลย
ปรับเปลี่ยนชีวิตประจำวัน
		ไลฟ์สไตล์การใช้ชีวิตในแต่ละวันมีส่วนที่ก่อความขี้เกียจได้เช่นกัน โดยเฉพาะนิสัยกินกับนอนเพียงอย่างเดียว ทั้งสองนิสัยที่กล่าวมานี้นอกจากจะเป็นอันตรายต่อสุขภาพแล้ว ยังทำให้ขาดความกระปรี้กระเปร่าด้วย 
ฉะนั้นควรจะเพิ่มกิจกรรมให้ชีวิตน่าสนใจขึ้นบ้างด้วยการออกกำลังกายอย่างสม่ำเสมอ และนอนหลับอุปถัมภ์เพียงพอ เพื่อกระตุ้นความสดชื่นให้กับร่างกาย และสร้างพลังงานเอาไว้อ่านหนังสือ
วิธีเอาชนะความขี้เกียจ phyto sc supine ในการอ่านหนังสือ
ทำแบบฝึกหัด
		หากไม่อยากอ่านหนังสือจริง ๆ เปลี่ยนแบบไปทบทวนด้วยวิธีอื่น ๆ อย่างเช่น การทำแบบฝึกหัด เพราะสารพัดโจทย์ที่หนังสือให้มาทำให้การอ่านหนังสือสนุกสนานยิ่งขึ้น อีกทั้งโจทย์ในแต่ละข้อหยิบมาจากจุดสำคัญของเนื้อหา 
ดังนั้นการทำแบบฝึกหัดนอกจากจะช่วยให้การอ่านหนังสือน่าสนใจแล้ว ยังเท่ากับได้อ่านบทสรุปไปด้วยในตัว แล้วความขี้เกียจphyto scที่สะสมอยู่จะหายไปในทันที 
ตั้งรางวัลให้กับตัวเอง
		สร้างแรงดึงดูดและความน่าสนใจ ด้วยการสร้างเป้าหมายให้กับตัวเองหากอ่านหนังสือได้ครบตามที่บังคับเอาไว้ อย่างเช่น ซื้อของที่อยากได้ ขนมที่อยากทาน หรือออกไปเที่ยว phyto sc เป็นรางวัลสำหรับความสำเร็จในขั้นแรก
สร้างบรรยากาศให้ครึกครื้น
		 การอ่านหนังสือท่ามกลางความเงียบคงวังเวง และน่าเบื่อหน่ายไม่น้อย ฉะนั้นควรจะเปลี่ยนบรรยากาศด้วยการเพิ่มความสนุกสนานเข้าไป โดยการเปิดเพลงคลอเบา ๆ ในระหว่างที่อ่านหนังสือ หรือเปลี่ยนสถานที่ไปใช้บริการจากร้านกาแฟ 
หรือห้องสมุดก็ครึกครื้นและน่าสนใจราวกัน อีกทั้งยังมีหนังสืออื่น ๆ ให้ค้นหาข้อมูลเพิ่มเติมด้วยphyto sc supine
		ทั้งนี้ วิธีการสร้างแรงบันดาลใจและแก้ไขปัญหาเรื่องความขี้เกียจแตกต่างกันไปตามความชอบของแต่ละคนphyto scฉะนั้นลองหยิบยกวิธีเหล่านี้ไปใช้กัน ส่วนใครที่ยังไม่รู้จะทำวิธีไหนดี ลองสุ่มผลัดเปลี่ยน 
หรือจะนำวิธีของเราไปประยุกต์ให้เข้ากับความต้องการของตัวเองก็ได้ไม่ว่ากัน และขอให้ทุกคนขี้เล่น
กับการอ่านหนังสือกันนะคะ

----------


## takoe208

ขอบคุณครับ .. ดันๆๆๆ

----------


## takoe208

ขอบคุณครับ ดันๆๆๆ ประกาศ

----------


## takoe208

บ่อยหน่อย ดันๆๆ.คะ

----------


## takoe208

สุขภาพดีๆ เกิดขึ้นได้

----------


## takoe208

อย รับรองของแท้แน่นอน

----------


## takoe208

ไฟโตเอสซี ของปลอม ของจริง

----------


## takoe208

วิธีการใช้สินค้า ยังไงครับ

----------


## takoe208

ไม่กระทบสุขภาพ ดันๆ

----------

